# Add more CCC options to ATi tool?



## DaMulta (Jun 16, 2007)

I was wondering if ATi tool will ever get all of the CCC controls in ATi Tool. Also the hidden options that are there, but aren't being used such as Smartshader.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 16, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I was wondering if ATi tool will ever get all of the CCC controls in ATi Tool. Also the hidden options that are there, but aren't being used such as Smartshader.



Don't want atitool to become bloated like CCC.

Only the necessary tools!


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 16, 2007)

I like ATi Tool(It works better), but I like having all of the options like ATi Tray Tools.........And ATi Try Tools isn't bloated either.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 17, 2007)

It's a good idea, if we could have ATI Tool with more settings like CCC and in it's style I think it'd be great. I'm sure no fun to implement, but if ATI Tray Tools can pull it off...so can ATI Tool! I'm a bigger fan of ATI Tool, and implementing more options to tweak would only make it that much better. Hell it could even have basic/advanced settings for those who only want to tweak so much, or those who want to dig into every nook and cranny for a tweak! Definately a good idea.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 17, 2007)

name the options you want changed, if possible with the registry key to be changed and i'll add them


----------



## mandelore (Jun 17, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> name the options you want changed, if possible with the registry key to be changed and i'll add them



now thats what i call service. Good one Wizzard!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 17, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> name the options you want changed, if possible with the registry key to be changed and i'll add them



well, first off, maybe you could make the fsaa and af options actually work. that would be nice to be able to force fsaa and af through atitool.


----------



## hat (Jun 17, 2007)

That would be great for people who don't want to use CCC. Antialaising and Anisotropic options would be great. Maybe add Vsync as well?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 17, 2007)

hat said:


> That would be great for people who don't want to use CCC. Antialaising and Anisotropic options would be great. Maybe add Vsync as well?



well, the options for fsaa and af ARE there(right click the tray icon to see them), but they don't work. maybe they are disabled?

EDIT: or maybe ccc has to be running for them to work...


----------



## Casheti (Jun 17, 2007)

ATi Tool never even works at all for me.

Always gives me some crap about Kernel Drivers and what not, and says reboot, then I do reboot and it says the same thing again...

Tray Tools FTW


----------



## DOM (Jun 17, 2007)

Casheti said:


> ATi Tool never even works at all for me.
> 
> Always gives me some crap about Kernel Drivers and what not, and says reboot, then I do reboot and it says the same thing again...
> 
> Tray Tools FTW



What cat are you using ? Have you uninstalled and reinstalled both to see if it works ?


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jun 17, 2007)

Speaking of adding options to att, have you (W1zz) figured out the crossfire part yet, I may be a bit behind now but when I had my crossfire setup I couldn't enable cf from ati tool which meant I had to have CCC installed and it sucked.

While I am at it can you oc a crossfire setup with att yet??

I am curious if there are any advances in those areas yet.

Nice prog though W1zz


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 17, 2007)

AF 2-16x with High Quality AF
AA 2-6 with the option to run Temporal AA
With the ability to use application settings if needed
I Didn't know about the right click, always opened ATi Tool and went to driver tweak


Mipmap
TrueForm Wolfenstein uses it
Smartshader 
Flip Queue Size
Display options /display manager
HotKeys
--------
There are also all sorts of options in ATi Tray tools that I don't even know what they do.


Thank You 
W1zzard


----------



## Casheti (Jun 17, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> What cat are you using ? Have you uninstalled and reinstalled both to see if it works ?



I'm using 7.4, and yes..


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 17, 2007)

Casheti said:


> I'm using 7.4, and yes..



youre on vista. dont expect it to work.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 17, 2007)

Works fine for me on Vista. I use 7.5 cats and .27 b1 ATI Tool. If you want you can disable UAC in Vista (click your Vista Avatar at top of start menu).

As far as ATI Tool options: Damulta put it perfectly, a few good options that allow AA/AF adjustments, etc. This would make ATI Tool about perfect.


----------



## Casheti (Jun 17, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Works fine for me on Vista. I use 7.5 cats and .27 b1 ATI Tool. If you want you can disable UAC in Vista (click your Vista Avatar at top of start menu).
> 
> As far as ATI Tool options: Damulta put it perfectly, a few good options that allow AA/AF adjustments, etc. This would make ATI Tool about perfect.



UAC is disabled lol.. I'll try the .27 Beta.


----------



## warrior504th (Jan 22, 2009)

ATITool could really use a flip queue option... it happens to be quite critical for some systems in certain games such as GTA4 and warhammer online


----------

